# If your IBS-C, there aren't any related organic problems, right?



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Every now and then i worry that i may have an organic problem - it's silly i know, but the thing is i didn't have any tests done before i was diagnosed. I was quite surpised and relieved at the time at my speedy diagnoses - i only said about 3 sentences and the doctor only asked 1 question. I didn't get a chance 2 talk about all my symptoms. I don't want the tests, but sometimes i worry.............................


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

There are certain criteria for diagnosing IBS which you probably meet. If you are young they will not do the invasive testing such as a colonoscopy. If you're 40 or over they may want to do the testing.AZ


----------

